# please help:export a motorbike from Dubai



## Logistics Jasmine (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
I'm a logistics student.
and I'm facing a problem with my law assignment assignment
which says:
You will arrange for the motorcycle to be picked up and transported by land from dubai to Bahrain. Although registered in UAE the owner has no intention of registering the motorcycle in Bahrain. Only inspecting it and the transporting it directly to New Zealand. You are required to explain the process that is required to facilitate this transport.

points you may want to consider:
what is the legal status of the motorcycle
what documentation is required 
are there any customs issues
are there any border crossing issues
are there any insurance issues
are there any legal ownership issues
who has financial responsibility for the motorcycle?

remember: there is a reason for every legal process and piece of law you will encounter in this assignment. in order to complete this assignment to high standard, at every step of the assignment you need to identify the legal process that is required, explain and complete that actual legal process and then explain why that process is necessary.

-------
i spend lots of time looking for information but i didn't find any useful finding.
he asked u to mention the whole process in addition of taking 4 main steps and speak about them in details mentioning the reason for it plus the legal issues.

i'm waiting for your help.
thank you


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I think you need to pop along to the RTA and ask them for the process involved.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does amaze me how students are doing their homework these days.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

So you want us to do your homework for you? When I was a student we didn't have the internet and we had to walk barefoot 20 miles to school everyday.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

motojet said:


> So you want us to do your homework for you? When I was a student we didn't have the internet and we had to walk barefoot 20 miles to school everyday.


Not to mention the perils of flying board dusters and the cane once you got there...


----------



## Logistics Jasmine (May 15, 2013)

i didnt ask o do the whole assignment for me,,, its already more than 1000 words to write and its all about laws and regulations and not specifically about the steps of the exporting steps.
i just asked for the main points of the process of export it and nothing more
i wrote the whole question just to make the picture clearer

anyway ,, thank you  u did more than what i expected


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

1000 words? 
there are a couple of people on here who find it hard to limit themselves to that for a days posting!!
I'm no expert but i've got a bike and from my point of view here is what i would expect to do when i export it from Dubai.

1. Go to the RTA and derigister it, won't take long and will cost a couple of hundred dhs.
2. Ask the RTA to give me an export certificate which will allow it to leave the country
3. Contact a shipping agent to get a price, expected delivery time and agree on a contract which includes transit insurance to the agreed value of the bike.
4. Give the shipping agent copies of all the RTA documentation and my own proof of ownership documents.( in duplicate because they will always say they've lost some).
5. Drain the bikes fuel tank and make sure that the steering is unlocked, never leave the key with the bike.
6. Cross my fingers and hope it all works out.

I can't give you any legal advice on import to or export through Bahrain but if the bike is just in transit through any other country my only concern would be that the transport companies insurance covers any loss whilst in transit.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Why not call a logistics company and explain why you need this information and ask them if they can help you - try, for example, GAC....


----------

